# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Yömetrokokeilu päättyy vuoden vaihteessa

## RSS

Marraskuussa 2013 alkanut metron yöliikennekokeilu ei jatku ensi vuonna. Yöliikenteen matkustajamäärät ovat jääneet selvästi vähäisemmiksi kuin vuorokauden muina jaksoina. Siten yöliikenteen kustannukset matkaa kohti ovat moninkertaiset päiväliikenteeseen verrattuna. Yömetro kulkee viimeisen kerran uudenvuodenyönä.

Kokeilun aikana metro on liikennöinyt viikonloppuisin noin klo 1.30 asti. Itä-Helsingin yöbusseilta vähennettiin vuoroja yömetrokokeilun alkaessa. Metroasemilta ei ole yömetron liikennöintiaikoina liityntäbussiyhteyksiä.
  Metron yöliikenteessä on ollut keskimäärin 3 200 matkustajaa yötä kohden. Matkustajamäärät ovat selvästi pienempiä kuin muina vuorokauden liikennöintijaksoina. Suuri osa, jopa 40 prosenttia yömetromatkoista on ollut kantakaupungin sisäisiä eli Ruoholahden ja Kalasataman välisellä osuudella tehtyjä matkoja. Yömetro on vähentänyt Itä-Helsingin yöbussien käyttöä: niissä on ollut yötä kohti keskimäärin 1 500 matkustajaa vähemmän kuin aiempina vuosina.
  Kahdella tunnilla pidennetty metroliikenne maksaa vuorokaudessa noin 4 400 euroa, kun otetaan huomioon yöbussiliikenteestä saadut säästöt. Yöliikenteessä kustannus matkaa kohti on ollut noin 1,40 euroa, kun koko metroliikenteessä kustannus on noin 0,40 euroa. Yömatkalle kertyy siis hintaa selvästi päivämatkaa enemmän.
  Myöhäistunnit ovat houkutelleet liputtomia matkustajia päiväliikennettä enemmän. Liputtomien osuus on ollut yömetrossa yli viisi prosenttia, kun osuus on normaalisti alle kolme prosenttia. Metron yöliikenteessä on myös esiintynyt jonkin verran enemmän järjestyshäiriöitä kuin muina aikoina.
*Yöbussivuoroja palaa idän linjoille*
  Yömetrokokeilun päättyessä Itä-Helsingin yölinjoille lisätään ne lähdöt, jotka poistuivat kokeilun alkaessa. Lähdöt ajetaan vuoden 2015 alusta lähtien perjantain ja lauantain sekä lauantain ja sunnuntain välisenä yönä:
  90N Rautatientorilta 0.20, 0.50 ja 1.20, Kallvikintieltä 0.58
92N Rautatientorilta 23.58, 0.38 ja 1.18
94N Rautatientorilta 0.22 ja 1.02, Kontulankaarelta 0.55
95N Rautatientorilta 0.08, 0.50 ja 1.35, Mellunmäestä 0.08 ja 0.53
96N Rautatientorilta 0.10, 0.40 ja 1.10
97N Rautatientorilta 23.52, 0.32 ja 1.12, Kotikonnuntieltä 0.29 ja 1.09


Lue uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## 339-DF

Tuohon ekaan kappaleeseen kun korvaa sanan "yö" sanalla "sunnuntai" niin johan alkaa löytyä säästökohteita HSL:lle.

Paljonkohan maksaa yhden metromatkustajan kuljettaminen sunnuntaisin, jos 0,40 e on keskihinta?

----------


## petteri

> Tuohon ekaan kappaleeseen kun korvaa sanan "yö" sanalla "sunnuntai" niin johan alkaa löytyä säästökohteita HSL:lle.
> 
> Paljonkohan maksaa yhden metromatkustajan kuljettaminen sunnuntaisin, jos 0,40 e on keskihinta?


Näin loistavia säästökohteita on varmaan löydettävissä enemmänkin. Seuraavaksi kannattanee säästää raitioliikenteessä. Ratikoiden liikennöinti maksaa selvästi enemmän kuin bussit yksikköä kohti. Koska raitioliikenteen koko kapasiteettia tarvitaan vain arkisin ruuhka-aikaan, on raitioliikenteessä löydettävissä huikeita säästömahdollisuuksia, kun kalliilla raitiovaunuilla liikennöidään vain arkisin klo 7-20 välillä sekä lauantaisin klo 9-19. Kun muut ajat raitiovaunut korvataan halvemmilla busseilla saadaan aikaan lisää huimia säästöjä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Näin loistavia säästökohteita on varmaan löydettävissä enemmänkin. Seuraavaksi kannattanee säästää raitioliikenteessä. Ratikoiden liikennöinti maksaa selvästi enemmän kuin bussit yksikköä kohti. Koska raitioliikenteen koko kapasiteettia tarvitaan vain arkisin ruuhka-aikaan, on raitioliikenteessä löydettävissä huikeita säästömahdollisuuksia, kun kalliilla raitiovaunuilla liikennöidään vain arkisin klo 7-20 välillä sekä lauantaisin klo 9-19. Kun muut ajat raitiovaunut korvataan halvemmilla busseilla saadaan aikaan lisää huimia säästöjä.


Tarkoitatko koko linjastoa? Uskallan sunnuntaina linjoilla 6T ja 9 matkustaneena väittää, että mm. laivamatkustajat ovat ehdotuksestasi eri mieltä. Tuntuisi muutenkin lyhytnäköiseltä ajattaa busseja esim. Jätkäsaareen ratikoiden sijaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkoitatko koko linjastoa? Uskallan sunnuntaina linjoilla 6T ja 9 matkustaneena väittää, että mm. laivamatkustajat ovat ehdotuksestasi eri mieltä. Tuntuisi muutenkin lyhytnäköiseltä ajattaa busseja esim. Jätkäsaareen ratikoiden sijaan.


Ei tuo ole Petteriltä mikään ehdotus, kunhan pelleilee. Jos sillä periaatteella katsotaan, millä tuota yömetrolakkautusta perustellaan, eli nousukohtaisilla kustannuksilla, niin ratikat on kyllä säästölistan viimeisenä. Kalleimmat nousut on bussiliikenteessä. Kutsuplus voisi olla aika hyvä säästökohde.  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Ei tuo ole Petteriltä mikään ehdotus, kunhan pelleilee. Jos sillä periaatteella katsotaan, millä tuota yömetrolakkautusta perustellaan, eli nousukohtaisilla kustannuksilla, niin ratikat on kyllä säästölistan viimeisenä. Kalleimmat nousut on bussiliikenteessä. Kutsuplus voisi olla aika hyvä säästökohde.


Kyllä, yömetrolakkautuksen perusteet ovat ihan yössä, kun ajatetaan jotain kutsuplussaa päivällä hintaan 40 euroa per nousu tai linja 17 turhaketta hintaan euroja per nousu.

Ratikoillakin on reilusti hiljaisia aamu- ja iltavuoroja, joissa nousu maksaa todella paljon, ei niitä silti olla lopettamassa. Muutenkin nykyinen veloitusmalli ylikuormittaa hiljaisen ajan raidevuoroja täysillä pääoma- ja ylläpitokustannuksilla, joka aiheuttaa palvelutason kannalta epäsuotuisaa siirtymää radoilta busseihin. Ongelma näkyy sekä metro-, juna- että myös hiljaisen ajan raitioliikenteessä.

HSL:lle ensisilmäyksellä tuleva säästö ei edes ole kokonaan todellinen, koska jos pääoma- ja ylläpitokustannukset jakautuvat jatkossa pienemmälle määrälle vuoroja yksittäisen lähdön kustannukset yleensä nousevat kun lähtöjä tilataan vähemmän.

----------


## Minä vain

Yömetroa voitaisiin ajaa 30 min välein sekä haaroilla että Itäkeskuksesta länteen, ja pitää kustannukset samoina kuin ilman yömetroa, ajamalla metroa 30 min välein myös aamun kaksi ensimmäistä tuntia lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin. Jos yömetrossa nousun kustannukset ovat 1.40 , sunnuntaiaamuisin kello 7 kustannukset ovat kaksinumeroinen luku.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yömetroa voitaisiin ajaa 30 min välein sekä haaroilla että Itäkeskuksesta länteen, ja pitää kustannukset samoina kuin ilman yömetroa, ajamalla metroa 30 min välein myös aamun kaksi ensimmäistä tuntia lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin. Jos yömetrossa nousun kustannukset ovat 1.40 , sunnuntaiaamuisin kello 7 kustannukset ovat kaksinumeroinen luku.


Niin, tai jos se ei onnistu, aloittaa metron liikennöinti tuntia myöhemmin ja päättää tuntia myöhemmin. Voisin lyödä vetoa että metrossa olisi enemmän matkustajia ihan joka ilta klo 23:00-24:00 kuin aamuisin 05:20-06:20.

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

> Niin, tai jos se ei onnistu, aloittaa metron liikennöinti tuntia myöhemmin ja päättää tuntia myöhemmin. Voisin lyödä vetoa että metrossa olisi enemmän matkustajia ihan joka ilta klo 23:00-24:00 kuin aamuisin 05:20-06:20.
> 
> t. Rainer


Ensimmäiset junat saapuu rautatieasemalle itse asiassa niinkin myöhään kuin 5.40 ja 5.44. Aloituksen siirtäminen tuntia myöhemmäksi merkitsisi sitä, että ennen metroliikenteen alkua jouduttaisiin ajamaan työläisvuoroja keskustaan, ja monet henkilöt, joiden työvuoro alkaa kello 7, joutuisivat menemään töihin metron sijaan bussilla. Puolen yön aikoihin menee viikonloppuisin noin kolme kertaa enemmän ihmisiä kuin arkiöisin, ja kohdistaisin siksi juuri viikonloppuöihin metron yöliikenteen. (Metron yöliikenneselvityksestä löytyy tuntikohtaiset tiedot viikonpäivän mukaan.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ensimmäiset junat saapuu rautatieasemalle itse asiassa niinkin myöhään kuin 5.40 ja 5.44. Aloituksen siirtäminen tuntia myöhemmäksi merkitsisi sitä, että ennen metroliikenteen alkua jouduttaisiin ajamaan työläisvuoroja keskustaan, ja monet henkilöt, joiden työvuoro alkaa kello 7, joutuisivat menemään töihin metron sijaan bussilla. Puolen yön aikoihin menee viikonloppuisin noin kolme kertaa enemmän ihmisiä kuin arkiöisin, ja kohdistaisin siksi juuri viikonloppuöihin metron yöliikenteen. (Metron yöliikenneselvityksestä löytyy tuntikohtaiset tiedot viikonpäivän mukaan.)


Onko keskustassa enää niin paljon työpaikkoja joissa olisi pakko olla töissä ennen klo 07:00? Jos työpaikka on jossain metrolinjan varrella ja työ alkaa 07:00, niin silloin ehtii vielä jos metro lähtee päättäriltä 6:20. Jos työpaikka on metrolinjan ulkopuolella, niin silloin on joka tapauksessa mentävä bussilla (tai autolla). Taitavat ne jotka menevät töihin 07:00:ksi olla tavallisia konttori-ihmisiä joilla on liukuma 07:00-09:00 mutta haluavat vain päästä  mahdollisimman aikaisin kotiin. Sellaisia on paljon ns vanhemman polven ihmisissä jotka ovat aamuvirkkuja. 
Metroliikenteen myöhäistäminen n tunnilla mahdollistaisi myös iltavuorolta tuleville joustavamman kotiinpaluun. Ja tietenkin monet kulttuuririennot ja urheilutapahtumat päättyvät nykyisin niin myöhään että metro nykyaikataulullaan ei palvele mitenkään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## juhanahi

> Niin, tai jos se ei onnistu, aloittaa metron liikennöinti tuntia myöhemmin ja päättää tuntia myöhemmin. Voisin lyödä vetoa että metrossa olisi enemmän matkustajia ihan joka ilta klo 23:00-24:00 kuin aamuisin 05:20-06:20.


Ei se ihan näin suorasukaista ole; kyllä noissa arkiaamujen ensimmäisissä lähdöissä loppujenlopuksi yllättävänkin paljon porukkaa on, selvästi paljon enemmän kun vaikka alkuviikon arki-iltoina 22.30-23.30 jälkeen. Viikonloppuaamut ovat sitten toki hiljaisia ja taas vastaavasti illat vilkkaampia kuin alkuviikosta.

----------


## Kani

> Kyllä, yömetrolakkautuksen perusteet ovat ihan yössä, kun ajatetaan jotain kutsuplussaa päivällä hintaan 40 euroa per nousu tai linja 17 turhaketta hintaan euroja per nousu.
> 
> Ratikoillakin on reilusti hiljaisia aamu- ja iltavuoroja, joissa nousu maksaa todella paljon, ei niitä silti olla lopettamassa. Muutenkin nykyinen veloitusmalli ylikuormittaa hiljaisen ajan raidevuoroja täysillä pääoma- ja ylläpitokustannuksilla, joka aiheuttaa palvelutason kannalta epäsuotuisaa siirtymää radoilta busseihin. Ongelma näkyy sekä metro-, juna- että myös hiljaisen ajan raitioliikenteessä.


Palvelutasoahan nimenomaan heikennettiin yömetrokokeilussa: jätettiin ajamatta suoria bussilinjoja, eikä ollut myöskään liityntäliikennettä. Nyt palvelutaso palaa takaisin hyväksi, kun Rautatientorilta asti pääsee vaihdotta perille omalle bussipysäkille. Ei ihme, ettei kävelytysmetro menestynyt.

----------


## petteri

> Palvelutasoahan nimenomaan heikennettiin yömetrokokeilussa: jätettiin ajamatta suoria bussilinjoja, eikä ollut myöskään liityntäliikennettä. Nyt palvelutaso palaa takaisin hyväksi, kun Rautatientorilta asti pääsee vaihdotta perille omalle bussipysäkille. Ei ihme, ettei kävelytysmetro menestynyt.


Käyttäjät reagoivat yömetrokokeiluun lisäämällä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, ihan reilusti. Nyt sitten palataan vanhaan palveluun ja sen johdosta yöjoukkoliikenteen käyttö hyvin todennäköisesti vähenee merkittävästi.

Miten on mahdollista, että "heikennetty palvelutaso" houkuttelee enemmän matkustajia kuin "hyvä palvelutaso"? 

Kumpi on uskottavampi selitys? Ovatko käyttäjät tyhmiä, kun eivät ymmärrä parastaan? Vai onko sittenkin joidenkin metrovihamielisten teoreetikkojen käsitys hyvästä ja huonosta joukkoliikennepalvelusta todelliselle elämälle vieras?

----------


## tlajunen

> Kumpi on uskottavampi selitys? Ovatko käyttäjät tyhmiä, kun eivät ymmärrä parastaan? Vai onko sittenkin joidenkin metrovihamielisten teoreetikkojen käsitys hyvästä ja huonosta joukkoliikennepalvelusta todelliselle elämälle vieras?


3) Raidekerroin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Palvelutasoahan nimenomaan heikennettiin yömetrokokeilussa: jätettiin ajamatta suoria bussilinjoja, eikä ollut myöskään liityntäliikennettä. Nyt palvelutaso palaa takaisin hyväksi, kun Rautatientorilta asti pääsee vaihdotta perille omalle bussipysäkille. Ei ihme, ettei kävelytysmetro menestynyt.


Tutkimukset osoittivat että metron käyttö kasvoi ja samaan aikaan kulkevien (N-) yöbussien väheni, mutta metron käyttö kasvoi enemmän, ja ennen kaikkea kantakaupungin sisällä. Yömetro vei siis asiakkailta lähinnä takseilta, sekä virallisilta että pimeiltä.

Yömetro olisi saatu kannattavammaksi siirtämällä N-bussien lähtöjä rautatientorilta vasta klo 24:00 jälkeen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Tässä vertaillaan nyt päärynöitä ja boysenmarjoja. Uutisen mukaan Itä-Helsingin N-vuorojen matkustajamäärä laski. Jos nyt puhe on kantakaupungin metromatkoista, ei niitä ole ennenkään juuri tehty Itä-Helsingin yöbusseilla. Toisin sanoen, tätä kantakaupunkimatkustamista lienee siirtynyt muusta bussi- ja ratikkaliikenteestä metroon, eli matkustajamäärä ei ole välttämättä kasvanut.

----------


## 339-DF

HSL vastusti kovasti yömetroa, mutta sai yllättäen nenilleen. Siinä tilanteessa ei ole yllättävää, että toteutus oli mahdollisimman matkustajaepäystävällinen, eli ei ajettu busseilla päivälinjastoa metron liikenteen loppumiseen asti, vaan luotiin sekava hybriditilanne.

HSL:n epäonneksi kuitenkin itäisen kantakaupungin kävelijät ja yöbussissa maksamaan joutuneet alkoivat käyttää ilmaista metroa, eli siellä piisasi väkeä.

Odotan edelleen viikonloppuaamujen käyttäjämääriä ja nousijakohtaisia kuluja. Hyvää vertailupohjaa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tässä vertaillaan nyt päärynöitä ja boysenmarjoja. Uutisen mukaan Itä-Helsingin N-vuorojen matkustajamäärä laski. Jos nyt puhe on kantakaupungin metromatkoista, ei niitä ole ennenkään juuri tehty Itä-Helsingin yöbusseilla. Toisin sanoen, tätä kantakaupunkimatkustamista lienee siirtynyt muusta bussi- ja ratikkaliikenteestä metroon, eli matkustajamäärä ei ole välttämättä kasvanut.


Muita kuin kantakaupungin sisäisiä matkoja on tehty metrolla noin 1 000 tunnissa. Yöbussien matkustajamäärä vähentyi noin 500 tunnissa, eli metron matkustajista vain puolet oli yöbusseista metroon siirtyneitä, loput siirtyivät takseista tai autokyydeistä metroon. 

Lähde: HSL:n kokouksen esityslista

----------

